# I got these at a yard sale today.



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

I got 3 cute mice today at a yard sale. I think I'm going to need another cage.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh my, are two pregnant? They are adorable. I've always wanted mice.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Look alot like rats...


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> Oh my, are two pregnant? They are adorable. I've always wanted mice.


Thanks, I think they were too cute to pass up.

Yes, there's 2 pregnant ones. That's why I need another cage. I already have 2 cages, but I think a 3rd is still needed. LOL.

I got all 3 for 5 dollars and they came with LOTS of food and bedding. I did't realize that both females were pregnant until I got them home. If I had noticed sooner, I would have gotten a cage on the way home. 

I'm going to keep both females and a baby male to go with the other male. These little critters are incredibly tame. The previous owners spent a LOT of time with them. They had them living together for 6 months and they never had a litter. They decided to sell them after a baby bulge started showing.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

DustyRat said:


> Look alot like rats...


I'm pretty sure they're mice. The male is a Siamese mouse. The two girls are just really cute.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

The babies arrived. There were 23 total. One girl had 11 and the other had 12.

It was suggested to keep the females together and I did. The male is all alone, but I'm keeping one of the baby males to be his cagemate. The babies were born 30 hours apart.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh my goodness!! I love mice, I have since I was a kid. I don't know how many times as a child I begged my mum to let me have a few. It was always no lol They're cute though!! Will you keep this thread updated?


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey-Fay said:


> Oh my goodness!! I love mice, I have since I was a kid. I don't know how many times as a child I begged my mum to let me have a few. It was always no lol They're cute though!! Will you keep this thread updated?


Thanks,
I will definitely update as they grow.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

This is a family-friendly, pet-only forum and the discussion of culling has no place here. Please take your conversation to PM if you must have it.


----------

